# Vom "VN Tuareg Aufbau - Anregungen erwünscht! " - zum Morati HC 1.3



## nauker (21. August 2009)

Ich möchte Euch hier im folgenden meinen geplanten Titan Aufbau vorstellen und um konstruktive Kritik und Anregungen bitten...

Ziel ist ein dezentes, leichtes, alltagstaugliches Rad für die Forstautobahn und leichte Trails.
Mehrheitlich soll das (vglw. helle Van Nicholas )Titan dominieren, 

als Akzent das Gold des Steuersatzes, Naben (Alunippel?), Kettenblattschrauben, Würger, ggf. Schaltröllchen

plus das Schwarz der Mäntel, Gabel (?), Sattel

Besonderheiten (wenn man es so nennen mag...;-): 2fach, Starrgabel und V Brake

Bereits gekauft:

Rahmen: Van Nicholas Tuareg 18´ 1600 g
Sattelstütze: Van Nicholas
Steuersatz: Chris King No Thread, Gold
Schnellspanner: Tune, Gold

Geplant:

Gabel: Token Carbon aka Ritchey WCS etc.
LRS: Tune Standard MTB, goldene Nabe, goldene Alunippel?
Vorbau: Van Nicholas 
Lenker: der Van Nicholas OS sieht mir doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus- Alternative?
Bremse KCNC VB1?
Sattel: schwarzer Brooks Swallow

Kurbel: 2 fach Tune Fast Foot, Grau?
Umwerfer/Schaltwerk: hab dazu jeweils noch XT oder XTR Varianten
Schaltzüge: schwarz, Nokons?
Mäntel: Conti Race King 2,2
Pedale: Flachpedal mit Schnürung 


Unschlüssig bin ich

1.bei der Gabel. Die geplante Gabel gibts scheinbar immer nur mit Disc Aufnahme, die brauch ich nicht zwingend. Außerdem ist die Gabel aus Carbon, was sich sonst nicht weiter im Rad wiederfindet. (Lackieren?)
Alternativ könnte die Steinbach Superlight oder die Kocmo Gabel passen, beide erscheinen mir jedoch zu filigran im Verhältnis zum Rahmen.

2. Kurbel

Hebt sich das Tune Grau zu sehr vom Titan ab? Welches Innenlager empfiehlt sich bei den Fast Foots?

3. beim LRS
Goldene Alunippel? Oder wird das Gold zu dominant?

Also, was meint Ihr? Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinungen!

Ansonsten ist der Aufbau ein Langzeitprojekt, ist ja leider immer mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden...;-)


----------



## cluso (21. August 2009)

Hi ho,

ein sehr guter Plan den du da hast.

Folgendes hätte ich anzumerken:

1. Wäre mir (!) zu viel Gold. Steuersatz, Schnellspanner okay, aber alles andere wird zu viel.

2. Im Jahre 2009 noch V-Brakes fahren, an nem neuen Projekt? Nee muss nicht sein.

3. Was ist ein Flachpedal mit Schnürung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (21. August 2009)

Anbei noch ein Bild des Rahmens...





@Cluso: Danke für die Anregungen!!!

Hmmh, keine goldenen Nabe, LRS alles schwarz, nur die Spanner Gold - ich denk mal drauf rum!

V-Brake ist für das, für was ich das Rad verwenden werde, ausreichend. hab aber auch lange überlegt, ob V Brake oder nicht.

Flachpedale mit Schnürung (der Laie spricht;-) meint ein Riemenpedal...wie hier...http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...ower-Grips-Toe-Straps-Pedalriemen::15846.html

Was meinst´n zur Gabel?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (21. August 2009)

Der Rahmen sieht ja mal geil aus, hat was mit dem metallik look ! Würde, aber auch auf V-Brakes verzichten. Scheibenbremsen haben halt das i-Tüpfelchen  Teuer sind die auch nicht, z.B. Avid Juicy3 würde ja total ausreichen


----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht ja mal geil aus, hat was mit dem metallik look ! Würde, aber auch auf V-Brakes verzichten. Scheibenbremsen haben halt das i-Tüpfelchen  Teuer sind die auch nicht, z.B. Avid Juicy3 würde ja total ausreichen



Avid Juicy3 mit king etc??
 geht gar nicht DAS HIER??

 also mene variante wäre
vorbau os gefällt mir an ti ht`s nicht... also lieber nach einem 25.4 gucken auf ebay oder auch hier..
 kurbel finde ich zu filigran, alternative??? in schwarz??? ev sogar AUCH VORBAU UNS STÜTZE IN BLACK??
 die goldigen akzente
 steuersatz sattelklemme schnellspanner und kurbelschrauben reichen....ev nock griffe mit goldigen ring
 bei der gabel warum nicht Bontrager Race Switchblade, hat auch ein wenig ti finish
....SO AUF DIE SCHNELLE


----------



## Jaypeare (21. August 2009)

Schönes Projekt 

Sowas ähnliches ist bei mir auch gerade in der Planungsphase.

3 Anmerkungen:
- Da das ein sehr gewichtsorientierter Aufbau zu werden scheint, machen die V-Brakes schon Sinn. Wenn du mit dem Mehrgewicht leben kannst, würde ich dir aber auch zur Disc raten. Warum auf die Vorteile verzichten? Die KCNC-Bremsen sind jetzt auch nicht sooo billig und es wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn du in 2 Jahren das Bike doch härter rannimmst und die dann wieder umbauen musst. Gleiches gilt für die Laufräder, da vernichtest du mit den V-Brakes ganz ordentlich Kapital, wenn du die Felgen runterbremst. Avid Elixir R in silber könnte gut passen, oder eine alte (vor 08) Hope Mono Mini. Wenn du farblich ganz sicher gehen willst, nimm eine komplett schwarze.

- Gabel: An nen Titanrahmen gehört IMHO eine Titangabel. Es gab hier neulich mal ein Bild von einem Titanrahmen mit Token-Gabel, das sah SEHR gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Schau dir mal das Kocmo von Coffee an, die Rohre der Kocmo-Rahmen sind auch nicht extrem dünn und es sieht sehr stimmig aus.

- Kurbel: Klar, die Tune ist leicht und edel, aber ziemlich weich. Schon mal über eine silberne Middleburn nachgedacht?


----------



## Wast (21. August 2009)

Hi,

meine Vorschläge wären:
-VN Titan Teile: Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Klemmschelle, Flaschenhalter
-Kocmo Titangabel
-Reset Titansteuersatz
-Aerozine Innenlager mit Titanlagerschalen dazu HT2 Kurbel oder:
-SKF Innenlager mit ISIS-Welle samt Middleburn Kurbel silber
-Boone Titankettenblätter, alternativ auch das kleine und mittlere Titankettenblatt von Tune
-silberne Speichen (Aerolite oder DT Comp wenns günstig und haltbar werden soll)
-NoTubes Olympic Felge samt Milch (passt dann zum wartungsarmen, sicheren Radaufbau samt Top-Funktion)
-Syntace Griffe
-Syntace Titanschrauben wo nur geht

Farbe würd ich nur bei den Naben, Nippeln und Kettenblattschrauben nehmen. Dezent, trotzdem auffällig und schön.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2009)

also wenn vbrakes... avid sd7 oder ultimate. da haste au keien porbleme mit zu kurzen armen, wenn du mal nen dickeren reifen reinmachst... 
aber auch ich wuerde eher zur scheibe raten... ne schicke hope zur king 
mir sidn mitlerweile die laufraeder einfach zu schade um "kaput zu bremsen" (ja die halten bei mir au 1-2 jahre... aber es geht ums prinzip!).

vorbau kein os, f99 finde ich immer passend 

gabel... hast du schon gesehen wie fett die token am steuersatz ist? ich wuerde mich seeehr wundern, wenn das an nem titan rahmen gut aussieht.

flat pedals? *boerg*


----------



## manati (21. August 2009)

Hallo !
Schau dir doch mein Van Nicholas mit Kocmo Gabel im Album an.
Der Übergang von der Token zum Steuerrohr geht optisch nicht 
so toll.(50mm-40mm)
Gruß Dirk


----------



## elrond (21. August 2009)

Hakenpedale, Starrgabel und V-Brakes  - viel Spaß damit, ich brauchs genau in der Reihenfolge garantiert nicht mehr... Und wenn schon ne Starrgabel, dann bitte ne hübsche, Kocmo, Pace (oder eben der billig Taiwan Nachbau von Bontrager / Kinesis davon), Wiesmann (obwohl, die ist mehr wert als der Rahmen...), German Answer Stahl - alles besser als das Geplante....


----------



## Don Trailo (22. August 2009)

german answer stahl??
 habe da keine starrgabel gefunden, also erbitte ich um genaue infos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (22. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> german answer stahl??
> habe da keine starrgabel gefunden, also erbitte ich um genaue infos...



Ups, meinte natürlich Germans ohne das Answer...

http://www.germans-cycles.de/01_mountain_team_classic.php#


----------



## Don Trailo (22. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Ups, meinte natürlich Germans ohne das Answer...
> 
> http://www.germans-cycles.de/01_mountain_team_classic.php#



 und wieder was gelernt ,danke du pirat!
  immer nach usa...... und dabei gibts auch bei euch in old germany schöne sachen, ich frage an, ob sie mir eine verchromen könnten, in meinem ti finish zu lackieren ist eh fast unmmöglich.....


----------



## ZeFlo (22. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und wieder was gelernt .... ich frage an, ob sie mir eine verchromen könnten, in meinem ti finish zu lackieren ist eh fast unmmöglich.....



... doch  

das heisst dann veralisieren, hatte flori w. eine zeitlang mal im angebot.


----------



## Nordpol (22. August 2009)

...wo liegen die Germans-Rahmen eigentlich preislich...


gruss


----------



## nauker (23. August 2009)

So, nachdem ich die letzten beiden Tage in der Natur verbracht habe, möchte ich mich bei allen für Eure hilfreichen Kommentar bedanken!!!

Grundsätzlich werde ich das Rad eh nicht sooo exzessiv nutzen (Stichwort: "Vernichten" der Felgen), hier wird eher die Freude am Aufbau und des Materials im Vordergrund stehen - mein Hauptarbeitsinstrument ist eh ein anderes Rad;-)

Mensch, dass die V Brake nahezu einheitlich abgelehnt wird, hätte ich gar nicht erwartet. Nun gut...

Die Token fällt dann aus den aufgeführten Gründen aus der engeren Wahl raus, die Kocmo Starrgabel, muss ich gestehen, gefällt mir optisch nicht so.
Ich werde mich bei Wiesmann Bikes erkundigen, mit wieviel  ich bei der Titangabel zu rechnen habe. (die angegebenen 750  sind ja scheinbar nur Richtwert...btw @elrond: der Rahmen war nicht so preisgünstig, wie Du vielleicht glaubst) 

Optisch gefällt sie mir aber ziemlich gut. Zudem gibts bei Wiesmann die Möglichkeit, sie auch in Stahl produzieren zu lassen (um die Hälfte preiswerter, ca. 150 g schwerer)

Beim Vorbau schaue ich mich nach 25,4 mm um, die ATIK Vorbauten sehen passend und schön aus. 

@Don Trailo: ich habe auf der ATIK Homepage kein Hinweis aufs Heimatland gefunden (cc ist doch Cocos Island, oder?) Weißt Du, ob und wo ich ATIK Produkte in DEU beziehen kann?

Bei der Kurbel schaue ich mal nach Middelburn, Farbe bin ich noch schwankend, obwohl nur silber oder schwarz bleiben. Kurbel werde ich vermutlich am Ende kaufen, habe jeweils noch eine hier, sind aber von der Form/Funktion nicht für den Aufbau passend...

dank Euch!


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Mensch, dass die V Brake nahezu einheitlich abgelehnt wird, hätte ich gar nicht erwartet. Nun gut...



Um das nochmal klarzustellen: Mach das, was DIR gefällt, du musst hier kein forumskonformes Bike aufbauen .

Fahre selber noch V-Brakes (Avid SD7) am HT. Die bremsen auch, klar, und gar nicht mal schlecht. Aber was Standfestigkeit, benötigte Handkräfte und Zuverlässigkeit/Wartungsarmut angeht, hat mich nach anfänglicher Skepsis meine Hope Mini zur Scheibe bekehrt. Die Avids muss ich zumindest regelmäßig nachstellen, ab und zu rubbeln und quietschen sie heftig, wenn Schmutz oder beim Putzen Reinigungsmittel auf die Felge gekommen ist, etc. Dagegen die Hope: 2 Jahre ständig im Einsatz, anfangs nach Kürzen der Leitungen einmal entlüftet, seitdem läuft sie ohne jegliches Wehwehchen quasi ohne Wartung und wird immer besser. Knallharter Druckpunkt auch nach Dauerbremsungen, kein Fading, kein Quietschen, nix, und wenn ich sehe, wie lange die Beläge und Scheiben jetzt schon halten, relativiert sich da auch der Preis. So stell ich mir eine Sorglosbremse vor. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (23. August 2009)

Ich habe an meinem Fully seit 2005 auch ne Marta SL - gleiche Erfahrungen wie bei  deiner Hope! würd ich immer wieder beim fully verwenden...

Ansonsten bezog sich das "Nun gut..." auch eher auf "Ich nehm es zur Kenntnis..."

Ich glaube, ich habe hier auch irgendwo einen Thread gesehen..."gibts noch V Brake Fahrer"...


----------



## kona86 (24. August 2009)

Lass dich nicht beirren... fahr V-Brake!
Ich würde eine AVID Ultimate fahren! Sollte wesentlich haltbarer als eine KCNC sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2009)

jep, avids sind echt top. bin ich auch gefahren, bis ich auf scheibe umgestiegen bin.
wenn du mit dem flegenverschleis leben kannst und eh nicht immer im groessten sieff faehrst, dann geht das schon


----------



## Raze (24. August 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> ...Beim Vorbau schaue ich mich nach 25,4 mm um, die ATIK Vorbauten sehen passend und schön aus.
> 
> @Don Trailo: ich habe auf der ATIK Homepage kein Hinweis aufs Heimatland gefunden (cc ist doch Cocos Island, oder?) Weißt Du, ob und wo ich ATIK Produkte in DEU beziehen kann?



Hallo,

ich bin da auch dran, nur komme ich nicht weiter...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417757

Vielleicht ist das ja eine Gabel-Alternative:

MORATI Canti-only

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Aufbau

raze


----------



## cluso (24. August 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja eine Gabel-Alternative:
> 
> MORATI Canti-only



Und mittlerweile fast so selten sind wie ein Mercedes 300Sl.


----------



## Wast (25. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe da noch was ganz edles, seltenes gefunden:
Aerozine X11 Kurbel mit Titan 6AL4V Kurbelarmen. Bitte nicht nach dem Preis fragen...   ;-(


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Don Trailo (25. August 2009)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe da noch was ganz edles, seltenes gefunden:
> Aerozine X11 Kurbel mit Titan 6AL4V Kurbelarmen. Bitte nicht nach dem Preis fragen...   ;-(
> ...



sind die schon erhältlich??? und wo??


----------



## Raze (26. August 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile fast so selten sind wie ein Mercedes 300Sl.



der benz verstaubt gerade in der garage...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2009)

ev reizt dich die disc nun mehr...???


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. September 2009)

hier mal mein bike in zwei verschiedenen aufbauten: paßt in etwa auf deine fragestellung. man könnte sich noch den aufbau mit den goldenen akzenten mit einer schwarzen gabel vorstellen, dann hast du alle angedachten varianten vor deinem (geistigen) auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (3. September 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ev reizt dich die disc nun mehr...???



Waaaaah! Was haben die mit der schönen Mini gemacht?


----------



## nauker (4. September 2009)

Whoa- das Gold der Hope ist ja schon recht dick aufgetragen ;-)

@adrenalin: 
Welche Rahmengröße hat Dein Zion?
Und kannst Du mir die Einbauhöhe Deiner Gabel sagen?

Dank Dir!


----------



## nauker (16. September 2009)

Entscheidung für eine Gabel ist gefallen - es wird eine KOCMO! 

Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz klar, welche Einbauhöhe es sein soll.

Es geht bei KOCMO mit 400 los und endet bei 450 mm. 
Ich tendiere zur 400 oder 410 mm Gabel, da ich das Oberrohr nicht zu stark abfallen lassen möchte. 
Eine (eigentlich klar formulierte) Anfrage bei VN, ob die Geometrie des 18´ Zoll Rahmens dafür ausgelegt ist, ergab folgende Antwort: 
"We use fixed forks for that are suspension corrected for 80 mm forks."

Hilft mir jetzt ja nicht soviel.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Meine Tretlagerhöhe wäre bei einer 400 bei 25 cm(Unterkante), also schon recht knapp...

dank Euch schon mal!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2009)

hi,
also ich denk mal, dass dein VN für 100mm ausgelegt ist, d.h. dass es sich mit ner 400er/410er starrgabel verdammt sch...blöd fährt.
ich hatte in nem rahmen für 80mm federgabeln ne 425er starrgabel drin. daran kann man sich gewöhnen. aber wenn du dann von einem rad mit normaler geometrie draufsteigst, bist du nur am fluchen. es ist verdammt kippelig. insgesamt einfach nicht schön. 

ne 09er 80mm sid hat bspw. 468mm ebh.
sprich, um das fahrverhalten von deinem tuareg nicht zu versauen, nimm lieber ne 450er. sieht zwar bestimmt nich so gut aus, funzt aber.

neulich in nem andern fred gings doch mal um rahmengeometrien, da gabs ein zitat: 'We[you] can build anything, but it won't ride right.'


----------



## Don Trailo (16. September 2009)

da ich an meinem TI HT auch ne starrgabel plane  wurde mir auch ne 
450er nahegelegt


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2009)

... da oben steht 

"We use fixed forks for that are suspension corrected for 80 mm forks."

was nix anderes heisst wie 440er einbauhöhe, abzgl. sag ergibt das 'ne netto einbauhöhe von 420mm. 

und unter den wert würde ich auch nicht gehen sofern das ein mountainbike bleiben soll.


----------



## felixthewolf (17. September 2009)

@Flo

welche aktuelle 80er Gabel hat denn nur 440mm Einbauhöhe?
Selbst meine 2002er SID mit 80mm hat schon 455mm, neue gabeln haben tendentiell mehr.

Felix


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2009)

uups, da hast du natürlich recht, ich bin immer noch etwas zu retrophil


----------



## felixthewolf (17. September 2009)

deswegen habe ich auch gerade deutlich zur 430er Starrgabel geraten.
eine 410 oder 415mm kurze würde das Rad arg zappelig machen.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder von Adrenalin ansehe, ist der lenkinkel jetzt auch nicht extrem flach, das das Bike nach einer so kurzen gabel schreien würde.

Ich denke, 430mm bringt genug Starrgabel-feeling ohne das Bike übermäßig agil werden zu lassen.

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manati (17. September 2009)

Hallo !
Hab ja die 430mm Kocmo in meinem Van Nicholas eingebaut.
Das Rad fährt sich nicht zu nervös, aber weniger als die 430mm 
Einbauhöhe machen das Fahrverhalten bestimmt nicht besser.
Gruß


----------



## nauker (21. November 2009)

Wollt mal kurz ein Update zu meinem Aufbau geben...

Zu den bereits gekaften Teilen sind in den letzten Wochen noch:

1. ein LRS (ZTR 355, Acros Nabe, Revos/Comp)
4. 2,1 Conti Speed King
2. Extralite Ultrabrakes / Ultralever
3. Kocmo Starrgabel 430 mm EBH

dazu gekommen.

Verschleißteile treffen in den nächsten Tagen ein (Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette 11-32, Kette sowie ein schwarzes Nokon Schalt-/Bremszugset) sodass ich mich langsam ans Werk machen kann!

Lang gegrübelt habe ich bei der Wahl der Kurbel. Ich will Euch nicht mit den verworfenen Entscheidungen langweilen, letztlich bin ich doch bei meiner ursprünglichen Wahl (Tune Fast Foot) hängengeblieben. (hier gabs mal ein wunderbares KOCMO mit schwarzer Tune Kurbel, Rohloff und (orange/weissen Akzenten - ein Traum!)

Ich werde die Kurbel mit zwei TA Extralites Kettenblätter (29 / 44) fahren (silberne Kettenblattschraubven), sollte ja hoffentlich klappen.

Offene Fragen gibts eigentlich nur noch bei der Wahl des Lenkers und des Vorbaus - die gibts scheinbar nicht in 25,4 mm. ATIK sieht super aus, ich weiß aber nicht, wo ich die beziehen kann.

Dank Euch für die Meinungen und Anregungen!

gruss


----------



## nauker (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen ein wenig Zeit und habe mich mal an den Aufbau gewagt.

Soviel schon mal vorab:

1. Kurbel + Pedale, Sattelstütze und Lenker sind nur übergangshalber montiert. Ich hoffe, die schwarze Tune Fast Foot ist bald lieferbar und kann mit den 29 / 44  TA Kettenblättern montiert werden.

2. Heute habe ich bei ATIk den 25,4mm Vorbau und Lenker bestellt.

3. Der braune Brooks Swallow wird durch einen schwarzen Brooks Swallow Titan ersetzt. Lenkergriffe werden wohl auch schwarze Brooks werden.

4. Ich weiß noch nicht, welche Pedale es werden sollen, keine Idee bisher.





```
5. Ideen für eine filigranze schwarze Sattelklemme?
 
 
Ansonsten bin ich schon recht zufrieden, vermutlich werde ich noch ein paar Goldakzente am Schaltwerk setzen und fertig...
 
gruss
 
rick
```


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Dezember 2009)

Eine Goldene Hope Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (28. Dezember 2009)

brooks griffe streichen ... nimm lieber welche mit vollleder. bei brooks griffe sind nur lederscheiben auf aluminium. das ist och sehr hart und vor allem der durchmesser ist sehr dick und dadurch schwer zu greifen. meiner meinung nichts fürs mtb.


----------



## Nordpol (28. Dezember 2009)

> Eine Goldene Hope Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner?


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Mit dem was du noch vor hast bzw. ersetzen willst, wird das ein sehr schickes Radl... bis auf den Sattel. Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. Dezember 2009)

wäre der rahmen  in der nächsten grösse 
nicht besser gewesen 
 ansonsten schön schlicht


----------



## nauker (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Anregungen...

die Hope Sattelklemme sieht nicht schlecht aus, obwohl die Fun Works Titan m.E. noch minimalistischer erscheint. Was meint Ihr?
Ich hätte übrigens eher eine schwarze Sattelklemme als eine goldene genommen. Würde ansonsten das Gold der Fun Works Klemme zum CK - Gold passen?

@Hepatitis: Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen mit den Brooks Griffen, daher herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis!

Berechtigter Hinweis bezüglich der Rahmengröße- schaut wirklich zu klein aus! Allerdings ist die Sattelstütze / Vorbau nicht auf meine Körpergröße eingestellt - sind halt vorerst nur Platzhalter, bin selber 1,75 m groß...

Gibts noch Ideen für die Pedale? Würde, wenn möglich bei SPD bleiben wollen, die vorher erwähnten Hakenpedale habe ich mittlerweile verworfen;-)


----------



## Nordpol (29. Dezember 2009)

> Gibts noch Ideen für die Pedale? Würde, wenn möglich bei SPD bleiben wollen, die vorher erwähnten Hakenpedale habe ich mittlerweile verworfen;-)


 
Mit XT / XTR machst Du auf jedenfall nichts falsch.
Etwas leichter und preislich noch im Rahmen sind diese hier.

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=1737&osCsid=55e0cfb651f12d1d0ba336872897f138


----------



## Rex Felice (29. Dezember 2009)

Brooksgriffe wurden bereits angesprochen. Schön, aber im Gelände nicht ideal. Andererseits wirst du mit Starrgabel ja nicht gross im Gelände fahren.

Aber warum keine Titan-Spacer von VN? Passen farblich besser. Schwarz, gold, alu, titan hintereiander bringen etwas Unruhe. Finde ich schade, vor allem weil die Gabel so schön zum Rahmen passt.

Zur Sattelklemme: Ich würde auch auf Gold tendieren, sowieso wenn du mit dieser Farbe Akzente setzen willst. Dann der Sattel. Nunja, ich finde ihn grauenhaft, egal ob braun oder schwarz, aber wenn er zu deinem Arsch passt....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mir den Brauen Spank Schraubgriffe die haben auch Goldene Endringe?


----------



## Raze (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

welches Oberflächenfinish hat die KOCMO Gabel - wie ist die Bezeichnung von KOCMO?

Wo hast Du den ATIK-Vorbau bestellt und läuft das mit der Bezahlung?

Danke Dir für die Antwort und viel Spaß mit dem schönen Rad

raze


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Dezember 2009)

*satin* tippe ich mal
 das andere geht doch eher richtung moots  etc


----------



## nauker (1. Januar 2010)

@Raze:

Japp, Gabel ist Satin, man sieht im Vergleich zum Rahmen quasi keinen Farbunterschied.

Die ATIK - Teile habe ich nach dem Hinweis von Don Trailo auf ATIK auch direkt dort bestellt, hier habe ich einen Auszug der Mail von ATIK gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6666068#post6666068

Bezahlung läuft über Kreditkarte

@Dr Hannibal: ich kannte die Spankgriffe nicht, optisch überzeugen sie mich aber nicht wirklich. 

@Rex Felice:

Titan Spacer kommen noch, ich warte noch auf den Vorbau und dann kommt die genaue Anpassung.


Die Fun Works Sattelklemme in Gold passt übrigens farblich nicht zum Steuersatz und den Schnellspannern, kennt jemand eine Sattelklemme in dieser Form in Gold, die farblich passen könnte?

http://www.actionsports.de/Sattelst....html?XTCsid=81ddbddfb001c796d11da4066d44055a


Dank Euch!

rick


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Januar 2010)

Eine Lage Rennrad-Griffband, dann eine Lage Brooks Lederlenkerband drüber macht sich ganz gut wie ich finde... Sieht klasse aus, wesentlich besser als diese Brooks Griffe mit den Lederscheibchen...


----------



## Raze (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Rick,

ist der ATIK Vorbau schon angekommen?

Hier gibt es gerade einen in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Token-Atik-Bike...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4ced0fbe75

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (13. Januar 2010)

so eine extrem auf leichtbau optik passt meines erachtens nicht zu dem brooks


----------



## nauker (13. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich schnell kam vorgestern meine ATIK Bestellung. Konkrete Fragen zur Bezahlung beantworte ich gern per PM.










Ich werde am Wochenende mal schönere Bilder machen und hier reinstellen, wollt Euch nur einigermassen auf dem Laufenden halten.

Den neuen Sattel habe ich schon mal grob vormontiert (Sattelklemme fehlt auch noch), ist noch nicht korrekt eingestellt aber kann als Anhalt dienen...










gruss

rick


----------



## Raze (14. Januar 2010)

nauker schrieb:


>



Hallo,

Der ATIK unterscheidet sich ja doch hinsichtlich der Gabelschaftklemmung von dem VAN NICHOLAS (hier von Coffee).






Viele Grüße raze


----------



## nauker (16. Januar 2010)

Noch zwei Detailaufnahmen vom Cockpit und der Vorderbremse...










und eine Seitenansicht. Mit dieser Einstellung fühl ich mich schon ganz wohl. 






Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die schwarze Tune Kurbel, irgendwann werde ich dann noch die goldene Sattelklemme montieren. 

Es wird wohl die Hope Sattelklemme werden. Kann mir hier jemand die Breite der Hope sagen oder ggf. ähnliche zu CK- Gold passende, dünne Klemmen nennen?

Goldene TISO Schaltröllchen kommen vermutlich auch, obwohl die ja vermutlich nach kürzester Zeit ihre Farbe verlieren werden...

Habe ich die Möglichkeit die beiden Schrauben der Sattelstütze durch goldene (zu CK- Gold passende) zu ersetzen? Oder eher nicht, wegen Bruchgefahr?

Kann ich eigentlich die beiden Satteltaschenaufnahmen am Sattel absägen (Titangestell)?

Was meint Ihr zu folgenden Pedalen:

exustar e-pm28ti (Gewichtbeschränkung betrifft mich nicht)

Sie würden farblich passen, sind schön leicht und ich kann mein SPD-System weiternutzen. Allerdings ist die Haltbarkeit der Lager wohl nicht überragend. Hat hier jemand mit den aktuellen Modellen Erfahrungen?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Anregungen und Ideen!

gruss


----------



## Raze (17. Januar 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> Noch zwei Detailaufnahmen vom Cockpit und der Vorderbremse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

mir gefällt der VAN NICHOLAS, den es nur in 31,8er Lenkerklemmung gibt besser als der ATIK hinsichtlich der Gabelschaftklemmung, die mMn. etwas klobig aussieht.

Jetzt gibt es da wohl aber eine andere Version von dem ATIK:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Token-Atik-Bike...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4ced0fbe75

Und hier noch einmal das am VN TUAREG verbaute:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ATiK-6-4-Ti...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3ef9ac8f38

Ist das eine das Vorgängermodell oder sind das 2 unterschiedliche Modelle??

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## nauker (23. Januar 2010)

@Raze:

Du hast recht, ist mir auch sofort nach Erhalt der Ware aufgefallen. 
Wenn ich genaue Auskünfte dazu habe, poste ich sie hier.


Anbei nochmal meine Fragen zu den Goldtönen, hier komme ich nicht weiter...

Ist das Gold der Woodman Sattelklemme identisch zu ChrisKing oder Tune -Gold? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattelklemme-Seat...item2eaa61f15b

Gleiche Frage bei der Sattelklemme von HiTeMP42...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tchlink:top:de



Die Pedale exustar e-pm28ti  werden zum Teil ja sehr unterschiedlich beurteilt, ich denke, ich werde sie allerdings mal selber ausprobieren und mein eigenes Urteil fällen. 

Dank Euch!


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Januar 2010)

die sind eigentlich alle eher matt (woodmann,hope,Hitemp)

mir fällt nur die Salsasattelklemme ein die wirklich glänzend Gold ist


----------



## nauker (9. März 2010)

sry für meine längere Pause, ging nicht anders...

@Raze: Du hast recht, es gibt für den Vorbau zwei verschiedene Versionen, meine Version ist die neuere, ältere Versionen werden durch Atik nicht mehr vertrieben.

@eddy 1

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe jetzt die HiTeMP42 verbaut, sie sieht im direkten Vergleich ein wwenig matter aus, macht es aber m.E. durch die Form wieder wett, mal sehen, vielleicht hole ich noch, wenn ich sie günstig bekomme, die HopeKlemme.

Ansonsten ist der Aufbau soweit abgeschlossen, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch den Gabelschaft anpassen und mich dann hauptsächlich draussen auf der Forstautobahn befinden. Fahreinrücke folgen...

Für Meinungen, Kritik oder weitere Anregungen bin Euch dankbar!!!


----------



## Raze (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort zu dem ATIK Vorbau und viel Spaß mit Deinem schönen Titanen 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (9. März 2010)

Und noch drei Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug...


----------



## Mister P. (9. März 2010)

Hi,

super schönes Bike, super schöne Bilder!
Da ist selbst der Anblick des, mittlerweile sehr nervigen, Schnees nicht mehr so schlimm.
Viel Spaß damit!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 73169 (10. März 2010)

Sehr schön geworden. Nur das XTR-Schaltwerk in kurz hätte mir besser gefallen. Wie fährt sich´s mit dem Wasser in den Felgen?  

Welche Innenlagerbreite hast Du genommen und welcher Q-Faktor ergibt sich damit?

Was ist denn gewichtsmäßig rausgekommen?


----------



## Raze (10. März 2010)

u40 schrieb:


> ... Wie fährt sich´s mit dem Wasser in den Felgen? ...



Hallo, 

daß kann ich beantworten, es gluckert so schön wenns es Plusgrade hat, zur Zeit ist es aber ruhig, denn es ist schweinekalt im März... 

raze


----------



## nauker (13. März 2010)

@u40

Schaltwerk kurz hätte ich auch schicker gefunden, ich wollte allerdings sicher gehen, dass ich 2x 9 auch bestmöglich schalten kann.

Gewicht müßte im besten Falle irgendwas um die 8kg sein...

Q-Faktor = Kurbelaußenseite rechts zur Kurbelaußenseite links?

153mm

verwendete Wellenlänge:117mm

In diesem Bereich bin ich nicht soo versiert- hoffe, die Angaben ergeben Sinn!







*Negativ aufgefallen ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt:*

Schaltperformance der TA Kettenblätter ist, sagen wir mal, gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gravierender ist allerdings, dass sich die Kurbelarme der FastFoot lösen!!!
Ich scheine hier ja nicht der Erste zu sein, dem es so geht aber ist schon nervig alle 10 - 15 km die Kurbel nachzuziehen!

Ich versuche mal über die SuFu Abhilfe zu schaffen!


Die Vorderbremse quietscht barbarisch, die Standardtricks habe ich bereits bemüht- NIX - wenn jemand eine Idee hat...

Dank Euch


----------



## Deleted 73169 (13. März 2010)

Q-Faktor 153 ist super. Da wird´s wohl schon ziemlich eng am Hinterbau, oder?

Bei der KCNC lösen sich bei manchen anfangs die Kurbelschrauben, wenn sie nicht mit dem maximalen Drehmoment angezogen sind. Vielleicht ist das bei der Tune auch nötig.

Zur Schaltperformance der neuen äußeren TA-Blätter ohne Steighilfen siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376076&page=5&highlight=schalthilfen
Nachträgliche Bearbeitungsmöglichkeit: http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=12330


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (13. März 2010)

Ist das von tune so vorgesehen, dass man Kupferpaste auf die Passung Kurbel/Welle aufträgt?


----------



## nauker (13. März 2010)

@u40

Danke für den Hinweis zu den TA - Blättern! genau das, was ich gebraucht habe!

Wie erwähnt, beim Q -Faktor fehlen mir die Erfahrungen, Kettenlinie (ich denke, das darauf die Frage abzielte) passt aber auch in großen Gängen...

@Jesus Freak 
Nein, nicht explizit, wollt es halt nur maximal festbekommen... Warum?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (13. März 2010)

Wichtiger als die Kettenlinie ist mir der niedrige Q-Faktor, da ich möglichst wenig breitbeinig fahren möchte und die anderen Systeme meist breiter bauen. Laut tune kann/soll man bei 2-fach MTB sogar die 110er Welle verwenden, aber dann wird´s wohl zu schmal für die allermeisten Rahmen und 110 gilt wohl bei Verwendung von mittlerem und kleinem Blatt. Du hast ja Deine Blätter auf Groß- und Mittelposition.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. März 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> @u40
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis zu den TA - Blättern! genau das, was ich gebraucht habe!
> 
> ...



Naja, dieser Sechskant, ist der nicht auch konisch? Bei Vierkantkurbeln ist die Passung i. d. R. auf Montage ohne Schmiermittel ausgelegt, sprich, auf die Reibung ohne Schmiermittel... Fett bei der Monage und ordentlich Bums beim Anziehen "sprengt" unter Umständen die Kurbel. Und da die tune Kurbel ja ziemlich filigran ist und nicht gerade mit überflüssigem Materiel geizt, würd ich die gemäß der Anleitung montieren. War nur mein erster Gedanke....


----------



## nauker (14. März 2010)

Shit - ich bekomme die Kurbel nicht fest! 

Nach kurzer Zeit knarzt die Kurbel, besonders stark im Wiegetritt. Beim Nachziehen fällt dann deutlich auf, dass sich die Schraube gelöst hat.
Tune empfiehlt dann:

_"Sollte sich eine Kurbel trotz Beachtung der Montageanleitung lösen, versetzen sie die Kurbel auf der Welle. Eventl. kann ein Tausch der Aluminiumschraube helfen (das Gewinde kann beschädigt/geweitet sein). "_

Ich hoffe nur, dass das funktioniert!


----------



## xtcnrsteam (15. März 2010)

Aluminiumschraube!?

Meine hat Titanschrauben und die muss ich anziehen, dass mir Angst und Bange wird damit sich die Fast Foot nicht löst. Das Problem hatte ich aber auch schon mit anderen Kurbeln.

Nur soviel: ne Alukurbelschraube hätte ich längst überdreht.

Ich habe Sie wie folgt festbekommen: Anziehen wie Sau, dann etwas Wiegetritt fahren, nochmal übelst nachziehen und dann das Ganze eventuell nochmal wiederholen.

Hoffentlich halten deine Schrauben-viel Glück


----------



## steiltyp (15. März 2010)

ich habe den tip: die kurbelschrauben (besonders alu) sind ja ursprünglich nicht zum draufknallen der kurbel gedacht sondern mehr zur sicherung - nimm ein holzstück (platte) aus mittelfestem holz (damit die kurbel nicht beschädigt wird, aber es soll auch nich gleich zerfliegen) und schlage mit einem hammer (bei demontierter schraube und untergelegtem holz) die kurbel auf dem innenlager fest - ruhig ab und zu den winkel etwas wechseln, dann ruckelt sie sich drauf ... dann schraube normal fest anziehen und fahren - und danach nochmal draufhaun 

und wenn du sie unbedingt mit den schrauben draufzerren möchtest, dann besorg dir dazu stahlschrauben und tausche die dann gegen alu zur sicherung


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2010)

hatte vor jahren das gleiche problem
meine radikale lösung war:  *werfe den schrott auf ebay und kaufe dir ne echte kurbel*


----------



## Nordpol (16. März 2010)

- Schraubensicherung,
- Schraubenkleber mittelfest,

kann es sein, das bei der Kurbel Spacer bei lagen, da Abstand zwischen Kurbelarm und Lager angepasst werden muss...


----------



## xtcnrsteam (16. März 2010)

Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die Aluschrauben.

Die Tune Fast Foot kann man entgegen der Bigfoot eben nicht mit nem Hammer aufschlagen oder mit provisorischen Stahlschrauben anziehen da sie mit-ansich ziemlich genialen-"Schraubhülsen" verschraubt wird. Will sagen, die Schrauben der Kurbel haben ein Gewinde für die Achse und ein gegenläufiges für die Kurbel. Beim Zusammenbau zieht sich das Gebilde dann in sich zusammen. Man muss also die Originalschrauben zum Zusammenbau verwenden.

Wenn Tune nun die Dinger aus Aluminium baut wirst Du wohl ein Problem bekommen-die kannst du nie im Leben heftig genug anziehen...

Vielleicht bekommst du ja die Schrauben irgendwo aus Titanium her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (16. März 2010)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die Aluschrauben.
> 
> Die Tune Fast Foot kann man entgegen der Bigfoot eben nicht mit nem Hammer aufschlagen oder mit provisorischen Stahlschrauben anziehen da sie mit-ansich ziemlich genialen-"Schraubhülsen" verschraubt wird. Will sagen, die Schrauben der Kurbel haben ein Gewinde für die Achse und ein gegenläufiges für die Kurbel. Beim Zusammenbau zieht sich das Gebilde dann in sich zusammen. Man muss also die Originalschrauben zum Zusammenbau verwenden.
> 
> ...



Oh das habe ich noch nicht gewusst ... dann ists natürlich bissi blöd ... hmm abstoßen das teil  oder neue trix entwickeln und dann hier posten


----------



## xtcnrsteam (16. März 2010)

Oder einfach bei Tune anrufen und die Schrauben in Titan bestellen.


----------



## nauker (16. März 2010)

Wenn ich vorsichtig Loctite auf den Wellensechskant schmiere und anschliessend die Kurbel montiere, müßte das doch funktionieren, oder? Möglicherweise auch die Aluschraube?


----------



## SCK (16. März 2010)

von dem Alu-Schrauben-Problem hab ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen...und soweit ich mich erinnere hat tune dann auf Titanschrauben umgestellt.
Ich würds auf jeden Fall mit Ti probieren, bevor du dir die Gewinde ruinierst.

btw  Hast du den Atik Lenker (ist doch 25,4?)gewogen?


----------



## nauker (20. März 2010)

So - ich war heute mal für zwei Stunden mit dem Rad unterwegs ... ich will mich noch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, dass die Loctite - Behandlung erfolgreich war aber das Wackeln ist bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten!

Ich habe übrigens mal im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens nachgefragt, ob tatsächlich Aluschrauben im Sixpack verbaut sind und siehe da - es scheinen doch welche aus Titan zu sein! 
Anmerkung: ich habe in den letzten Monaten extrem negative Erfahrungen mit dem Service von Tune sowie Herrn Fahl persönlich machen müssen, so dass ich die Kommunikation mit dieser Firma aufs Minimum beschränke.

@SCK:

ja, ist 25,4
gewogen habe ich auch ...Gewicht Lenker: 130 g
                                   Gewicht Vorbau: 167 g



habe mir jetzt noch folgende Aheadkappe (allerdings poliert) bestellt...






und werde nach Ostern, die unterscheidlichen Goldtöne des Rades einheitlich zu CK - Gold eloxieren lassen. Dann, würde ich meinen, wär ich eigentlich fertig....

gruss


----------



## nauker (15. Mai 2010)

Nach einigen Herausforderungen bezüglich des Antriebes (Innenlager musste gewechselt werden) läuft das Rad jetzt nahezu perfekt.

Der quietschende VR - Bremsbelag wurde gewechselt, jetzt ist alles ruhig.

Die polierte Aheadkappe passt m.E. optimal zum Satin - Finish des Vorbaus, man sieht keine farblichen Uterschiede.

Zudem habe ich, wie bereits erwähnt versucht, die unterschiedlichen Goldteile zu harmonisieren. 

Leider liess sich nach Auskunft des Eloxierers die Sattelklemme nicht eloxieren, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der CK - Goldton getroffen wird, schätzte er ziemlich gering ein. Somit blieb es bei den Sattelbefestigung...

Na ja, dann wird ein goldener Tune Würger 34,9 zum Einsatz kommen.(btw. wenn jemand noch ein gut erhaltenes Stück übrig hat--> PM)

Abschliessend noch ein paar Bilder + Teileliste zum Abschluss, damit wäre das Projekt abgeschlossen. 

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Anregungen! Man sieht sich auf Forstautobahnen...


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Mai 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> Na ja, dann wird ein goldener Tune Würger 34,9 zum Einsatz kommen.



Ich kenn da zufällig einen Händler, bei dem die mal bestellt, aber dann doch nicht gewollt wurde.
Die liegt sicher noch rum.

Felix


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2010)

*ab in die ti galerie damit *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Mai 2010)

Und wie wär's noch mit 'nem breiteren Reifen vorne (SK 2,3)?! Oder paßt der nicht durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (4. Juli 2010)

Abschluss des Projektes mit breiterer Oberrohrdeko, Titan/ goldenen Aluschrauben hier und da, goldener Würger und geschwärztem Tretkörper der Pedale


----------



## Deer (4. Juli 2010)

Die Optik ist stark Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.Mir würden die goldenen Teile,der Sattel und die Tune Kurbel gar nicht zusagen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad!
Klar, Farben sind immer Geschmackssache, aber Dein Kozept ist konsequent durchgezogen und wirkt daher elegant. Super finde ich Griffband und Sattel, das sieht man nicht alle Tage und es hat einfach Stil. 

Der Aufbau ist außerem sehr viel interessanter als dieser Moots Rahmen+Stütze+Vorbau+Chris King-Einheitsbrei, den man oft hier findet...


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juli 2010)

Trotzdem: 
Die Reifenaufschrift gehört über das Ventil.


----------



## Deer (4. Juli 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist außerem sehr viel interessanter als dieser Moots Rahmen+Stütze+Vorbau+Chris King-Einheitsbrei, den man oft hier findet...



Wenn du meinst.......


----------



## nauker (5. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss, dass der Sattel und die Kurbel polarisiert- ich finds optisch aber sehr ansprechend...

Das Rad sieht in natura noch besser aus, das Titan wirkt insgesamt dunkler und das Gold ist nicht so markant.

Aber nichtsdestrotrotz fällt es mir auch auf, dass viele schicke Ti- Aufbauten ein ähnliches Aubaukonzept verfolgen...

Aber was solls, dem Nutzer muss es hauptsächlich gefallen und auch gerade die Anregungen hier aus dem Thread haben mir beim Aufbau immens geholfen...

Also nochmals danke - und mit dem Ventil schau ich mal, vielleicht schwärze ich auch einfach die Aufschrift, hatte ich mir eh schon vorgenommen...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (17. Juni 2015)

würg ...das wars dann wohl;-(


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2015)

das ist bitter, bei ti aber sicher reparabel...


----------



## nauker (17. Juni 2015)

ich hab mich eben mal mit meinem Händler in Verbindung gesetzt, mal schauen, was draus wird. ist für mich auch das erste Mal, dass mir sowas passiert....


----------



## nauker (25. Juni 2015)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber...

Ich habe noch nicht mal meinen defekten Rahmen weggeschickt, da kam gestern bereits der Ersatzrahmen...

Hätte ich echt nicht erwartet. Da es allerdings keine ´26 Rahmen mehr gibt, habe ich einen ´29 Tuareg Rahmen, Größe 19,5 geordert.
Dieser sucht nun einen Käufer

Angebote gerne per PM...




http://www.vannicholas.com/14/Tuareg/bike.aspx


----------



## nauker (3. Juni 2017)

Um das Thema hier abzurunden...

Ich durfte einen Morati HC 1.3 Rahmen von einem Forumskollegen erwerben- es haben fast alle Teile aus meinem Tuareg den Weg an das Morati gefunden. Die Klemmung an der Sattelstütze hat mich vor einige Herausforderungen gestellt, da sie einfach nicht dauerhaft halten wollte. Jetzt kam die Klemmung aus einem anderen Rad zum Einsatz.
Spacerturm wird noch gekürzt, wenn ich sicher bin, dass es definitiv passt.


----------

